# [Eclipse] Problème avec le Terminal



## Didier Guillion (19 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous !

Je viens d'installer le kit de développement Android de Google suivi d'Eclipse (Ganymede)  pour voir ce que cela donnait comparativement au kit de développement de l'iPhone.

Maintenant, le Terminal ne veut plus fonctionner, il ouvre une fenêtre et affiche :
"Impossible douvrir un nouveau pseudo-tty."

Si quelqu'un à une piste, elle est bienvenue...

Cordialement


----------



## tatouille (19 Août 2008)

Didier Guillion a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> Je viens d'installer le kit de développement Android de Google suivi d'Eclipse (Ganymede)  pour voir ce que cela donnait comparativement au kit de développement de l'iPhone.
> 
> ...




salut didier je n'utilise pas la SDK avec eclipse
mais enleve tes pref terminal


----------



## Didier Guillion (20 Août 2008)

Merci de ta réponse Tatouille,

J'ai viré com.apple.terminal.plist, cela ne corrige rien.
Je soupconne que le probleme doit etre de plus bas niveau (genre fichier de configuration caché d'UNIX) puisque cela le fait pour toutes mes sessions utilisateur.

Coridalement


----------



## Didier Guillion (20 Août 2008)

Pas d'explication, mais une solution : redémarrer le Mac corrige le problème...

Cordialement


----------



## tatouille (20 Août 2008)

Didier Guillion a dit:


> Pas d'explication, mais une solution : redémarrer le Mac corrige le problème...
> 
> Cordialement




je suppute que la sdk mount avec un device terminal pour simuler les io et vire les ttys
ou alors les laisse ouvert et quand terminal app essaye de l 'ouvrir la resource doit etre certainement busy


----------



## tatouille (20 Août 2008)

Didier Guillion a dit:


> Pas d'explication, mais une solution : redémarrer le Mac corrige le problème...
> 
> Cordialement




je suppute que la sdk mount avec un device terminal pour simuler les io et vire les ttys
ou alors les laisse ouvert et quand terminal app essaye de l 'ouvrir la resource doit etre certainement busy 

note que je n'ai pas le probleme, donc peut etre un probleme d'eclipse unregister plugin


----------

